

With Cheap Food Imports, Haiti Can't Feed Itself (2010) - primroot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/20/with-cheap-food-imports-h_n_507228.html?hc_location=ufi

======
wahsd
It's a perennial problem in development economics. Ignoring the reasons, the
assistance that is intended to help usually does far more and even deeper
fundamental damage than if nothing had been done at all outside of assisting
in a catastrophic emergency type situation.

